# Square-1 Advanced Cubeshape Tutorial



## brandbest1 (Jul 3, 2015)

I made a similar video like this on Cubing World, but I made a new one to patch things up a bit and improve on my previous video on this topic.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 4, 2015)

YES! I was just watching this on Cubing World and now I can stop using the horrible beginner cube shape


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 4, 2015)

I love you.


----------

